# H&r Block wants to charge me $200 to do the taxes is it fair?



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Is this a fair price/

I rent and only have UBER and unemployment income this year..

very simple no bonds, interest etc


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

yes or you can just use turbo tax and do it yourself for about $100. it's actually pretty easy.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is this a fair price/
> 
> I rent and only have UBER and unemployment income this year..
> 
> very simple no bonds, interest etc


check with StarzykCPA


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> yes or you can just use turbo tax and do it yourself for about $100. it's actually pretty easy.


I agree with your turbo tax choice. 
The software is very intuitive, very easy, you simply answer questions you would answer to a tax professional anyways. 
You will need the Home & Small Business version to report 1099 income and deductions.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

H&R always over charge try to find some a local person in your area that does it the charge like 60$-80$ the most


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

TurboTax online home and business edition $79.99
CD is available in stores for about the same amount, but then your past years returns are not saved on the TurboTax cloud for free.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> TurboTax online home and business edition $79.99
> CD is available in stores for about the same amount, but then your past years returns are not saved on the TurboTax cloud for free.


You meant to say "saved" and not "not saved".
I have all my taxes in turbotax since more than 10 years. 
Up to 10 years are stored and accessible for free.
This is an IRS requirement per statute of limitations for financial records I would think. 
No more "the dog ate my returns".


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You meant to say "saved" and not "not saved".
> I have all my taxes in turbotax since more than 10 years.
> Up to 10 years are stored and accessible for free.
> This is an IRS requirement per statute of limitations for financial records I would think.
> No more "the dog ate my returns".


Do you use the CD version, or the online version?

I was told in a phone call with TurboTax if I use the CD I can't "auto fill" with the info that they have in the cloud for the past 3 years when I used the online version....


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Do you use the CD version, or the online version?
> 
> I was told if I use the CD I can't auto fill with the info that they have in the cloud for the past 3 years when I used the online version....


I use the online version, always. I already started by importing all my unchanged info from last year and my W-2 from my employer. I will include the uber/Lyft 1099s soon and pass several times on each question before I file it.


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds fair to me. I pay $1000 to mine but have two rentals. I guess it depends on how good you are at understanding tax laws and doing your taxes. You can do it yourself but I have seen people do the car deductions all wrong and if the IRS flags them for audit they will pay way more than the $200


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I use the online version, always. I already started by importing all my unchanged info from last year and my W-2 from my employer. I will include the uber/Lyft 1099s soon and pass several times on each question before I file it.


Not Saved is correct IF you use the CD version. It is only saved on the cloud with TurboTax IF you use the online version.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Not Saved is correct IF you use the CD version. It is only saved on the cloud with TurboTax IF you use the online version.


Thanks for clarifying. 
I wasn't aware of this distinction since I always used the cloud version.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is this a fair price/
> 
> I rent and only have UBER and unemployment income this year..
> 
> very simple no bonds, interest etc


If that's all you have you can do it yourself for the cost of an envelope and a stamp....$200 OMG !!

Andy


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Do you use the CD version, or the online version?
> 
> I was told in a phone call with TurboTax if I use the CD I can't "auto fill" with the info that they have in the cloud for the past 3 years when I used the online version....


I've done the the online version the last 4 years. almost all my info is saved, the only thing I have to enter ate my 1099 and w2 and expenses. the rest was just review to make sure everything was correct. took maybe 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> H&R always over charge try to find some a local person in your area that does it the charge like 60$-80$ the most


$200 for a Sched C return seems pretty fair to me. I wouldn't trust anyone who would do it for less than a hundred. Plus, you don't have to worry about checking on how reputable that local guy is.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

From all your questions it appears you don't have a good grip on this.....tax service pros are for you. Pay the money or do whatever you wan and risk audit (which is low) you are low hanging fruit.
Good luck


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is this a fair price/
> 
> I rent and only have UBER and unemployment income this year..
> 
> very simple no bonds, interest etc


I do my own using turbotax $70.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

> H&r Block wants to charge me $200 to do the taxes is it fair?


Would you rather pay them $1/per return + $0.12/min + $0.77/mile?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Would you rather pay them $1/per return + $0.12/min + $0.77/mile?


They tend to have "surge" pricing this time of year.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is this a fair price/
> 
> I rent and only have UBER and unemployment income this year..
> 
> very simple no bonds, interest etc


I worked for H&R Block a few years ago. For a 1040 with a Schedule C, that sounds about right.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> I worked for H&R Block a few years ago. For a 1040 with a Schedule C, that sounds about right.


Yep... some locations will be even more expensive


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Would you rather pay them $1/per return + $0.12/min + $0.77/mile?


Thats really Funny...lol


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

There are a number of free tax programs available. The requirements to use them vary, but as a rule you have a maximum income and sometimes age limitations. But I use FreeTaxUSA and it handles two small businesses (Uber and another), rental income, the weird forms from Prosper and Lending Club, and a bunch of other things.

The only time I ever used an accountant was when I was married to someone who lived in another country.


----------

